# XP filstar canister action shots?



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Can anyone show me a picture of their filstar XP canister fully assembled and in the tank? 
Thanx,
-Sarah


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lol, I would but I can't find my camera .


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

aww...its ok. I hope you find it. Anyone else out there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a few pictures...not sure how much they will help though 

cannister








tubing (its not really that brown)








the blue thing is the intake....the black thing further away in the attachment to the spraybar









I took a picture of the spraybar, but it didn't turn out good.

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

yes, thank you! 
I also wanted to know what the intake inside the tank looks like because I'm kinda worried about if it could suck up any of my smaller animals in my tank.. tha doesnt really need a picture.. a description wqould be great
Thank you.
-Sarah


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

I've seen people put a sponge over the intake tube to keep from sucking up anything that shouldn't be sucked up, like fry...most of the fish in the tank w/my xp3 are big enough that it's not an issue. I have one on a small HOB in my fry tank and I suppose it works fine...it originally came off a powerhead sponge filter, but I've heard of people using media bags, even the foam sleeves for Whisper cartridges...put it on there with a rubber band and you're good to go.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

alright, thanxx


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The intake on the filstars usually don't have the greatest suction and the "grating" or whatever you call it, the thing over the tube, isn't spaced very far apart so most things can't get sucked up it. I had a baby (very skinny when first bought) green scat get stuck to it once and die while I was away, but that was about it. This was on a xp1 btw.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a sponge over my intake so that plant leaves won't get sucked into the filter and rot. My fish are big enough not to get sucked up by it.

You can get small sponges, made for Aquaclear filters from Big Als.com. Just go to their brand media...they are like $0.50. I just hollowed out the middle.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Alright, thank you.


----------

